# الأقسام التقنية > طلبات البرامج >  طلب مستعجل

## مهدي شطناوي

مرحباااا

كيفكم


بدي برنامج .. بيصغر حجم الصوور 

ضروووري وبسرعه

----------


## حسان القضاة

إسم البرنامج : PIXresizer

الحجم : 2.2 Mb 

الترخيص : مجاني

فائدة البرنامج : تصغير حجم الصور

مميزات البرنامج : صغير الحجم , يدعم الصيغ التاليه : BMP & GIF & JPEG & PNG & TIFF

رابط التحميل : هنـــا

----------


## حسان القضاة

برنامج اخر مهدي لتكبير او تصغير الصور 
رابط التحميل 
http://www.xatech.com/xatio.exe 

اسم البرنامج xat.com Image Optimizer

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

تفضل برنامج PhotoMasque لا يحتاج الى تنصيب (portable)

يمتاز بدقة الصورة الناتجة سواء كانت صغيرة او كبيرة

شرح استخدام البرنامج



1- نختار الصورة من الايقونة الموضحة ..
2- لتحديد الحجم الجديد للصورة ..

لاحظ الصور


الحجم الاصلي



بعد التعديل


لاحظ الان الصورة بعد التعديل (OK)



3- في هذه الخطوة نختار الايقونة في الاعلى لحفظ الصورة بعد التعديل على حجمها .

اتمنى يكون هذا المطلوب 

للتحميل في المرفقات 

 :Smile:

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

شكرااااااا

للجميع يسلمووو غلبتكم معي

----------


## ريمي

والله لو انا شفته قبل لحكيت لمها انها تعطيك اياه عموما اسف :Bl (35):  :Bl (35):  :Bl (35):  :Bl (35):  :Bl (35):

----------


## eng.samara

لا برامج ولا شروحات
1) حدد الصورة اللي بدك تصغرها
2)كبسة يمين ----send to---mail recipient
3)رح يفتح عندك صندوق حوار اختار (show more option)وحدد الحجم اللي بدك اياه.
4)اوكي---بفتح عند الوتميل او الاوتلوك
5)اعمل للصورة حفظ باسم بالضغط عليها بالزر الأيمن او من قائمة ملف-حفظ باسم على الاوتلوك
صحتين وعافية

----------

